# super excited



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thats amazing, im trying to to go but I dont think that will happen.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I am going as well! I am going to see the eventing portions of cross country and stadium jumping! I am so excited


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!  I wish I could go.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I know a bunch of people that are going. My coach is declared and if she qualifies I would love to go! But I'm in school 
I'm hoping she'll need a poop picker


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucky! I want to go so badly and I'm hoping we'll get it all planned out so that we can. I want to go to the dressage freestyle and the show jumping portion of the eventing but I don't know if it will work out.


----------

